# My Doc recommended Pepermint Oil.Anyone try it?



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

A recent check up with my doc yield a strange change of events.He is at a loss with my IBSD and how to treat it.I'm still in the bathroom up to 15 times a day,when I eat a couple small meals per day.He has resorted to trying alternative remidies that he feels safe.All of my tests have yielded nothing that would cause my IBSD.I have a few food triggers and I have eliminated them.He has come to the conclusion that my digestive system is hypersensitive to anything I ingest and my system tries to expell it as quickly as possible.Most of my attacks are after eatting,after waking up,and when I have anxiety issues.So now my doctor has prescribed me pepermint oil and directed me on how to use it based on other patients that have had success.I tried the calcium treatments before I ever found this forum.Calcium makes my attacks last 24/7.The last time I took calcium,I laid in my bathrrom floor in a ball with cramps and D so bad,I thought I was dying.I was in there for three days.I only got up to sit on the toilet and get a sip of water.

My question is,has anyone tried pepermint oil to relieve IBSD symptoms?Also,sorry for rambling on.I also don't have much of a social life outside the inner webz.


----------



## KevinMT (May 20, 2013)

Anti depressants such as Paxil have had some pretty good success treating IBS-D....but I would try this as a LAST resort as there are some bothersome side effects with it (weight gain being the major culprit) and it is EXTREMELY difficult for most to discontinue (withdrawal). But, I have read about numerous cases where people have had success with it for many years in stopping the diarrhea.


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

KevinMT said:


> Anti depressants such as Paxil have had some pretty good success treating IBS-D....but I would try this as a LAST resort as there are some bothersome side effects with it (weight gain being the major culprit) and it is EXTREMELY difficult for most to discontinue (withdrawal). But, I have read about numerous cases where people have had success with it for many years in stopping the diarrhea.


I have had no good result from anti depressants or anti axiety meds.My brain can't deal with having it's chemistry changed.They make me have mental issues and major freak outs like a schizophrenic person.My current line of meds are listed below.


----------



## Rmm2015 (Jun 29, 2013)

ibscripple said:


> A recent check up with my doc yield a strange change of events.He is at a loss with my IBSD and how to treat it.I'm still in the bathroom up to 15 times a day,when I eat a couple small meals per day.He has resorted to trying alternative remidies that he feels safe.All of my tests have yielded nothing that would cause my IBSD.I have a few food triggers and I have eliminated them.He has come to the conclusion that my digestive system is hypersensitive to anything I ingest and my system tries to expell it as quickly as possible.Most of my attacks are after eatting,after waking up,and when I have anxiety issues.So now my doctor has prescribed me pepermint oil and directed me on how to use it based on other patients that have had success.I tried the calcium treatments before I ever found this forum.Calcium makes my attacks last 24/7.The last time I took calcium,I laid in my bathrrom floor in a ball with cramps and D so bad,I thought I was dying.I was in there for three days.I only got up to sit on the toilet and get a sip of water.
> 
> My question is,has anyone tried pepermint oil to relieve IBSD symptoms?Also,sorry for rambling on.I also don't have much of a social life outside the inner webz.


I take Heather's Tummy Tamers that have peppermint oil, fennel, and ginger in the capsules. It works really well for me. Especially easing cramping and bloating. I get slight indigestion from the peppermint oil, but it just makes me taste peppermint so I'm okay with that.  They're designed to be taken before meals to prevent the problems you're describing. I also have the most troubles right after eating - and eating ANYTHING - so these have really helped me. Worth a try!!


----------



## Rmm2015 (Jun 29, 2013)

ibscripple said:


> I have had no good result from anti depressants or anti axiety meds.My brain can't deal with having it's chemistry changed.They make me have mental issues and major freak outs like a schizophrenic person.My current line of meds are listed below.





KevinMT said:


> Anti depressants such as Paxil have had some pretty good success treating IBS-D....but I would try this as a LAST resort as there are some bothersome side effects with it (weight gain being the major culprit) and it is EXTREMELY difficult for most to discontinue (withdrawal). But, I have read about numerous cases where people have had success with it for many years in stopping the diarrhea.


I've been on anti-depressant/anti-anxiety meds. for half my life and they haven't helped with my IBS-A at all. Sometimes I even get more fidgety/nervous on them which flares up my IBS - into IBS-D mode ): I'd use these type of medications as a last resort, because they can cause adverse side effects without even touching the IBS issues. (for ex. I have chronic muscle twitching from taking Abilify + Cymbalta 5 yrs. ago)


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

Rmm2015 said:


> I take Heather's Tummy Tamers that have peppermint oil, fennel, and ginger in the capsules. It works really well for me. Especially easing cramping and bloating. I get slight indigestion from the peppermint oil, but it just makes me taste peppermint so I'm okay with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.That is when I have most of my IBSD problems also.The doctor recommended the same treatment but gave no name brands to try.


----------

